# Done with both these A$$hats Lyft and Uber



## Waffles (Oct 25, 2016)

I know the area, made good money and dont need the fif anymore. 

Im proud to say I didnt take any sh-t from customers.

No tip-3 stars if nice q star if rude and i was happy to tell them.

Kicked 4 people out in my time and didnt do the oh can i stop and get stops for anyone. 


THE KEY TO THIS JOB IS NOT NEEDING IT, LIKE MOST JOBS. OTHERWISE YOUR TREATED LIKE A DOORMAT.


I HAVE SOME EXCELLENT STORIES
Kicked a guy out in the country at 5am with no cell phone, he left it in my car. Oh sweet revenge. 

Many more

This gig sucks, happy for anyone who quits this abusive job. 

UBER and Lyft treat driver like garbage


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Waffles said:


> I know the area, made good money and dont need the fif anymore.
> 
> Im proud to say I didnt take any sh-t from customers.
> 
> ...


Respect. I still need this job and in nyc we are held to a 4.8 minimum so its a high bar if you dont let people treat you like garbage


----------



## Waffles (Oct 25, 2016)

What are your rates like, we have a joke of .85/mile. I know driver here that lose money, with gas prices raising, Im out.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Waffles said:


> What are your rates like, we have a joke of .85/mile. I know driver here that lose money, with gas prices raising, Im out.


1.70 a mile. It's exactly double what you all get


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> 1.70 a mile. It's exactly double what you all get


Do you even know the cost associated with operating a FHV in NYC, apparently not, the rate you mentioned is too low for NYC.


----------



## Reaper216 (Feb 20, 2017)

When you say .85/mile do you mean before or after Uber takes the 25%?


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

You are speaking my mind right now. I'm over it. Count me out!



Waffles said:


> THE KEY TO THIS JOB IS NOT NEEDING IT, LIKE MOST JOBS. OTHERWISE YOUR TREATED LIKE A DOORMAT.
> 
> This gig sucks, happy for anyone who quits this abusive job.
> 
> UBER and Lyft treat driver like garbage


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Reaper216 said:


> When you say .85/mile do you mean before or after Uber takes the 25%?


In Dallas, $.85 is before Uber's cut. They're basically driving for $.64/mile.


----------



## Reaper216 (Feb 20, 2017)

Good lord, i wouldnt do it for that i dont think


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I drive for uber on rare occasions these days, I get tired of driving these cheap azz passengers around for pennies on every dollar, Gas is going up and uber reduce rates but increase there fees, These rideshare companies are ridiculous.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Beyond ridiculous. Hate I ever sipped the kool-aid.



charmer37 said:


> I drive for uber on rare occasions these days, I get tired of driving these cheap azz passengers around for pennies on every dollar, Gas is going up and uber reduce rates but increase there fees, These rideshare companies are ridiculous.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Its $1.24 a mile for boston


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

Net net about $1 per mile payout in Chicago market. A lot less in the burbs. Best to do Lyft and figure in gratuities. And best to drive in Primetime. I will work O'Hare Sunday night again.


----------



## uberpoolfool (Jul 5, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In Dallas, $.85 is before Uber's cut. They're basically driving for $.64/mile.


In Toronto the rate is 81 cents per km. Which is about 95 cents per mile at current exchange rate. DRIVE SURGE ONLY!!!


----------



## Waffles (Oct 25, 2016)

Makes no sense to drive for either. When Uber put in Boost, the gig was up. There is no good surge, that was eliminated witb boost.

Im retired and wont even drive pt.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Cincinnati drivers get .60 after Uber takes their cut.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

.60 and .12 in Indy........LESS THAN FREE RIDES IN INDY!!!


----------



## TyDriver (May 17, 2017)

Base Fare
$0.71
Per Mile
$0.6375
Per Minute
$0.0975
Minimum Trip Earnings
$2.48
Cancellation Fee
$3.75

How's it possible to make ANY money?? It's ****ing not. seriously, **** uber


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hokie92 said:


> Net net about $1 per mile payout in Chicago market. A lot less in the burbs. Best to do Lyft and figure in gratuities. And best to drive in Primetime. I will work O'Hare Sunday night again.





uberpoolfool said:


> In Toronto the rate is 81 cents per km. Which is about 95 cents per mile at current exchange rate. DRIVE SURGE ONLY!!!





Jagent said:


> Cincinnati drivers get .60 after Uber takes their cut.





day tripper yeah... said:


> .60 and .12 in Indy........LESS THAN FREE RIDES IN INDY!!!





TyDriver said:


> Base Fare
> $0.71
> Per Mile
> $0.6375
> ...


ALL these markets are higher than Orlando,

Count your blessings.

48c a mile
8c a minute


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Waffles said:


> I know the area, made good money and dont need the fif anymore.
> 
> Im proud to say I didnt take any sh-t from customers.
> 
> ...


 That ain't nothing but the truth, I went from part time to no time, It's about not needing uber or lyft and moving on, Ridesharing was designed to only be side hustle gig and treated like one. Any job can get rid of people but uber is ridiculous.



TyDriver said:


> Base Fare
> $0.71
> Per Mile
> $0.6375
> ...


That's public transportation prices in my market, After uber increased their safe rider fee and made the upfront pricing update I gave driving for uber up permanently.



Jagent said:


> Cincinnati drivers get .60 after Uber takes their cut.


 Now that's sad.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Now that's sad.


It should be criminal. Insane low pay has destroyed rideshare in our city. Unless you get lucky and the driver is a brand new dummy, chances are you'll be getting picked up in a hoopty driven by someone extremely down on their luck.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It's been more than a year since I stopped driving. Removed the uber app from my phone, kept the Lyft app for when I need a ride.

Three months ago, I sold my car. My wife and I share hers. I bought a bike to commute the 3 miles to my part time job at Costco. If it's raining, I take Lyft and tip every time.

No car payment = $320/month more money
Insurance for 1 = $140/month more money without needing commercial insurance policy
Gas for 1 car = $130/month more money not burning 15¢/mile
Costco $13/hr = $1300NET/month @ 30 hours a week compared to 80 hours behind the wheel to make less money. (after costs)

Downside: I have to work weekends and I have to work their schedule.

My Lyft bill is a shit load less than my car costs, about $70/month. 
I had a 40mpg Passat diesel, and VW bought it back for $24k as part of the settlement with the EPA.


Life is so much better. I'm home a lot more. I have company paid healthcare, not catastrophic care ObamaCare. No more pukers in my car. No more wet bathing suits. No more "can we go to McDonalds pleeeeeeeeeze?" No more drunks thinking it's funny to rate me a "1". 

I don't know what took me so long to quit, and I only drove for 8 months.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

DieselkW said:


> It's been more than a year since I stopped driving. Removed the uber app from my phone, kept the Lyft app for when I need a ride.
> 
> Three months ago, I sold my car. My wife and I share hers. I bought a bike to commute the 3 miles to my part time job at Costco. If it's raining, I take Lyft and tip every time.
> 
> ...


Eight months?


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

I quit Lyft after NYE this year. I just started it back up again cause I needed more money. After this week, I won't be driving for awhile. It's worth it anymore after awhile.


----------



## TyDriver (May 17, 2017)

I just quit... Not worth it, gave the god damn xChange leasing car back.. sucks I'm carless, but god it feels good to be AWAY from uber. **** that company.


----------



## Josh Boyd (Jul 31, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Respect. I still need this job and in nyc we are held to a 4.8 minimum so its a high bar if you dont let people treat you like garbage


Really? Damn, thats a hard number to keep up. Isn't 4 stars still considered great? A 4 star hotel is pretty darn good.


----------

